# Dosing pump question for the new sump



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

I am building my 'mega' DIY sump in the basement and as I design it I started looking at Dosing pumps and wonder if anyone has tried these "medical pumps". These seem to be a savings compared to the Reef dosing pumps but I fear if the savings are worth it after reading about BRS pump inconsistency. 

DT is 65 gal and the sump will be 100 Gal with a Gen X return pump and maybe a UV sterilizer


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used two Sherwood single dosing units for a client about 5yrs ago...still working last I was there for a system check-up ~2yrs ago.

JME


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I cant speak for all BRS pumps, But I bought 2 before Christmas, And sent them back 6 days later. They were all over the place.

Sherwood Make Great pumps, when you can find them.

Im picking up a Vertex Libra Friday From AdvanceReef.

I hope its more reliable then BRS for that price.


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I also found a great link on how to modify these units. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=454928&highlight=kangaroo

Just pushed the by now on Ebay for two of these at $45 ea. Always prefer DIY  when it works  I let you know the results once I get them hooked up


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

A few weeks ago, You could have started this Thread.....


If i didnt Love giving money to AdvanceReef Then id be more upset.


----------

